# new 10g round tank...thank you craigslist



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

about a week ago i posted an ad on craiglist, asking for a small aquarium for cheap...i got a call a few days ago about a 10g round tank with a built in under-gravel filter, 100v adjustable heater, 3 fake plants, a cave, substrate, and a stand, all for $40! i just got it a few hrs ago and set it up next to my bearded dragons terrarium...ive kept the substrate that it came with, though im not a huge fan, and only put in one fake plant so the tank doesnt look too "busy"...im hoping to add a crayfish and possibly a group of tiger barbs


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool looking tank.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

isn't that one of those advertised jelly fish tanks?


very need indeed!


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> isn't that one of those advertised jelly fish tanks?


I guess it is...i dont think im ready for a saltwater tank, but its good to know i can have my own jellyfish when i am


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are nice looking little tanks, but be careful stocking them as there is less water surface than in a rectangler shaped tank.


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

i added an orange crayfish today along with a curved pvc pipe for a hiding place...ive already found him perched on the fake plant, and hes constantly scavenging around for more shrimp pellets


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

He's cool looking. Did you already cycle the tank? Was just curious how sturdy they are through the cycling process? Some shell fish don't do so well.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

That tanks great, cool crayfish as well.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

awesome cray...i could only imagine him with a blue cray, divided of course...


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> He's cool looking. Did you already cycle the tank? Was just curious how sturdy they are through the cycling process? Some shell fish don't do so well.


the tank is not completely cycled but i'm in the process of seeding a sponge that i hope to add to the new tank in maybe a week...until then, i'm conducting daily water changes with API Stress Zyme/Coat along with using established water from my 20g tank, which will hopefully speed things up


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I swapped the tank for my wife's guppies last night, went from 10G to a 20G Tall. Rinsed the red/black (yuk) gravel she wanted in there but nothing else and they are happy and the tank is crystal clear.


----------

